# 1961 Corvette paint job, need some help!!



## Bicyclelegends (May 23, 2011)

I want to repaint my 61 red Covette which was Radiant red where can I get the paint or match it? I called Pete and he said "He doesnt carry any other colors than whats on a Stingray" so I'm looking for a source. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 24, 2011)

I would think that the red on Stingrays is the same or close enough to radiant red. Maybe not the Apple Krate, but the older standard 'rays.


----------



## bits n pieces (May 30, 2011)

*Try dupli-colors metalcast series*

Its very close and in an easy to use spray paint can. I buy it at the local autozone .


----------

